# German Blue Rams Spawning ALREADY!



## Tabatha (Dec 29, 2007)

I'm amazed they're spawning already! Unfortunately, because we have a wall of windows and the sun is setting, we can't really get a good picture.

These are some of the GBR we picked up Sunday.








Edit: I'd be amazed if any of the little 'uns survived in this tank with the other rams and angels -- what do you think?


----------



## Brian (Mar 14, 2006)

It is possible, I've never actually pulled any GBR spawns but I've seen wrigglers every 7 days when I had them in my community tank with angels and discus.


----------



## Tabatha (Dec 29, 2007)

TheDogFather is very excited, we've never seen fish spawn other than on television


----------



## Brian (Mar 14, 2006)

The most exciting spawning to witness in my opinion are bettas. I've seen bettas, goldfish, rams, discus, angels and a plethora of other things in the act but nothing ever amazed me as much as bettas.


----------



## Tabatha (Dec 29, 2007)

I'll have to search on You Tube.


----------



## Brian (Mar 14, 2006)

Go do it, not only is the spawning process amazing but the mating process is too!


----------



## Pablo (Mar 27, 2006)

meh...

bubble nests and wrapping around eachother... kinda boring to me.

mouthbrooders are a lot more fun to watcH IME. DROP! FERTILIZE! MOUTH! REPEAT! FASTER! LOOKOUT!

its so frantic


----------



## Tabatha (Dec 29, 2007)

Rofl! Rofl!


----------



## Pablo (Mar 27, 2006)

conspawntulations btw


----------



## Tabatha (Dec 29, 2007)

Thank you!

TDF had installed a blue LED moonlight the night before. I checked on Mr. Mom this morning and he's doing a good job taking care of his brood. So cute!

BTW, thank you for recommending these rams, they're great!

The other 3 females appear to have eggs but the second male doesn't seem to be interested in them, he wants the girl that just spawned. What's your take on that?


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

I have no idea but congrats tabatha!


----------



## Tabatha (Dec 29, 2007)

Watching the events this morning, it appears the females are all hanging out on the right side of the tank, the male with his spawn are smack dab in the middle-back of the tank and the bachelor has claimed the left side of the tank.

I tried reasoning with him but he's just not interested in my advice!


----------



## Tabatha (Dec 29, 2007)

Not surprisingly, the eggs were gone when I got home from work yesterday afternoon and no wigglers that I could see. The males were out and about.


----------



## Pablo (Mar 27, 2006)

daking said:


> the male who is interested in the ones spawning/ have spawned is easy.. He sees them as "easy fish sluts" and wont waste his time with the "tighter" ones... Lazy man fish... I guess its the same in all species.


Thats both offensive to those who are actually male, as well as very incorrect.

Its going for the females who have spawned previously because it is a better guarantee that they will spawn readily again and are in good health


----------



## Pablo (Mar 27, 2006)

Tabatha said:


> I tried reasoning with him but he's just not interested in my advice!


Or it could be that it is as intelligent as a radish.


----------

